

Pirate Bay: survey says that 80% of our torrents are legal (2009) - dsr12
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2009/02/pirate-bay-survey-says-that-80-of-our-torrents-are-legal/

======
yummybear
Note: Article from 2009

------
maxharris
First, I do not accept what "The Pirate Bay" has to say about its own
violations of intellectual property laws.

Second, should a mafia Don get away with murder because 80% (or even 99%) of
his actions are not criminal?

~~~
thirsteh
By this logic, every company that provides any kind of storage mechanism for
users has to be brought down.

~~~
maxharris
No. There's a difference: those companies do not have a mission to enable
software piracy.

